# Good Carbon Gyuto



## shephale (Dec 22, 2017)

Hey everyone, I am looking for a good 240mm western carbon gyuto in the $200 or under range. So far my top choices are the Masamoto HC, Kikuchi elite carbon, or the much less expensive fujiwara fkh. 
I am currently have a 150mm fujiwara fkh petty knife that I love but am interested in upgrading the steel with my gyuto purchase. I am still a beginner when it comes to sharpening but am working on getting better at it. I work in a kitchen and use my knives all day everyday.
Please let me know what you think of those three lines and feel free to try and talk me into something else!
Thanks!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Misono swedish? The dragon etched one ya know. Korin has a 15% knife sale in december plus theres an industry discount if you sign up, and they do a nice job with free initial sharpening.

If you open the search to wa handle, there are a lot more carbon steel knives in this price range.


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

check here http://www.caltoncutlery.com/available-kitchen-knives22.html


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Tanaka blue2 has had a significant price jump but still in budget.
http://www.knivesandstones.com/blue-2/


----------

